# Steve Bauer Mtn bike?



## kingkahuna (May 25, 2004)

Yeah..the same guy that apparently does the bike tours, made a mountain bike at one point. Or, at least that's as much as I can gather. I ended up with it from my shop, and wonder if it's worth putting the work into(not much really needed) or if there's any interest in one? It's big-probably need to be @ 6' 2" or so to ride it.. I'll try and get some pictures. 
any info you got on this one would be helpful...it's a prestige tubed bike..


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*I know Bauer had his name on bikes...*

but I'd never seen any, and didn't know there were any mountain bikes from him. He did sell (I am not sure who actually made the bikes) a small-sized road racing bike which was pretty much the only quality kid's production bike in its time.

Steve was (and may still be) a huge cycling hero in Ontario, but I don't think it really translated into many sales.

miles


----------



## Paul Doe (Apr 10, 2004)

My friend has a Bauer, he says there were two different types. The first were decent bikes with "nice" components. The second were cheaper department store bikes sold at Canadian Tire. Bauer was a good cyclist in his day. He wore the yellow jersey a number of times. This was before the Tour's current mainstream popularity so you would only see his name in the newspaper box score section. By the time they got to the mountains and there might be some highlights on TV he was finished.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

kingkahuna said:


> Yeah..the same guy that apparently does the bike tours, made a mountain bike at one point. Or, at least that's as much as I can gather. I ended up with it from my shop, and wonder if it's worth putting the work into(not much really needed) or if there's any interest in one? It's big-probably need to be @ 6' 2" or so to ride it.. I'll try and get some pictures.
> any info you got on this one would be helpful...it's a prestige tubed bike..


its probably a relabled Bertrand. Cycles Bertrand in Hull, Qc used to make frames themselves for a lot of pro-riders (they were sorta the Cervello of the 80s and early 90s) and they were mostly road frames but also some mtb frames. Steve Bauer was often mentioned as using their road frames. Perhaps he had a few mtb frames made for him also.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Another option may be that it was a bike mad eby/for the Bauer skate corporation. I had one of these (Bauer Chequmegon) as my first good mtb back in the late 80's early 90's. I tas a decent enough bike, came with Shimanno Deore components, Araya RM-20 rims(still using the wheels actually!) and a swanky Baby blue/yellow fade paint sceme. I've only ever seen one other on the trail, and that was last season. I tried to buy it off the guy, but he wouldn't have my money. I broke mine dropping off stuff on campus back in 91 or so. Hell, I even had my senoir pictures taken with it!


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I have a Steve Bauer road bike, the frame looks idetical to my Japanese built Bianchi Paggio road bike (mid to late 80's vintage). 
I saw a Steve Bauer MTB at a used bike place last week (same logo as my road bike), so they did sell some. They seem to be mid level quality bikes.
I emailed his wife at their biketours website (www.stevebauer.com) for some historical info on the bike, didn't get a response. Now his company runs biketours of Niagara wine country as well as tours of France and other parts of Europe. He was the main man for designing the World Championship Road Race course in Hamilton last year as well as co-ordinating accomodations


----------

